# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Purple Vampire Crab

## Butterflychild

Hi does anyone know anything about Purple Vampire Crabs. Im pretty sure my only pvc is dead. It molted in its water and wasent moving so i moved its outer shell to dry land then very gently touched the pvc it didnt move so i moved it to dry land and it is in the same postion that i put it in. So i think its gone to crabby heaven. But want to know why he died when he was doing so well and seamed healthy.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi does anyone know anything about Purple Vampire Crabs. Im pretty sure my only pvc is dead. It molted in its water and wasent moving so i moved its outer shell to dry land then very gently touched the pvc it didnt move so i moved it to dry land and it is in the same postion that i put it in. So i think its gone to crabby heaven. But want to know why he died when he was doing so well and seamed healthy.


I don't know anything about these crabs or much about crabs in general, but it he was a land species with lungs rather than gills it is possible that he drown while molting in the water source. That is if it was deep enough. Could have been from complications while molting too. :Frown:  if he passed I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## Butterflychild

I don't know anything about these crabs or much about crabs in general, but it he was a land species with lungs rather than gills it is possible that he drown while molting in the water source. That is if it was deep enough. Could have been from complications while molting too. if he passed I'm sorry for your loss. 

Purple Vampire Crabs live on land and in water i have had it for over 2 weeks it was doing fine yesterday.I figured he passed away from complications from its molting. It sort of makes me mad and sad at same time because i just spend hundreds of dollars to make her a habitat that resembles there natural habitat. I havent put her in it yet because it has to run for 3-4 weeks. DANG IT. Thank you for responding.

----------


## Butterflychild

And now im having problems trying to find any more Purple Vampire Crabs.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> And now im having problems trying to find any more Purple Vampire Crabs.


I'm sorry for your loss. :Frown:  I have never seen these crabs in any pet stores near me so I wouldn't know where to get one. There is one near by that is called Exotics and Aquatics. That's probably where I could find one, but I'm sorry that is doesn help you or mend your frustration.

----------


## Butterflychild

> I'm sorry for your loss. I have never seen these crabs in any pet stores near me so I wouldn't know where to get one. There is one near by that is called Exotics and Aquatics. That's probably where I could find one, but I'm sorry that is doesn help you or mend your frustration.


Thank you very much for you kindness. Well im still going to build my habitat that i was going to build no matter what. I wont give up and i will find PVC again no matter what lol.

----------


## S13

Shouldn't be too difficult to find.  I think I saw some at the expo I just went to.  I wouldn't mind keeping some in the future, they look awesome.

----------


## Jdnocente

very stressful time for a pvc (molting), needs to eat his molt to regain salts and other properties he lost in doing so, whats ur ph? is the water comp hard? best way to keep his salt up is to put a bottle cap full of sea salt on dry land so it can get the salts to harden his soft shell after molting; also look into calcium supp

----------


## Butterflychild

I dont know what the ph was in the bowl of water i had. I didnt know i had to worry about that. I put in crickets that had calcium on them but she wouldnt eat them. I do have calcium but she didnt seam to want anything to do with it. I was told they dont need any salt. Ok do you know what the water ph is sapose to be for pvc and what does water comp hard means. Sorry im a newbie at this stuff. She was in the water when she was molting im not sure wether she drowned well molting or not.

----------


## Jdnocente

proly just died from stress, its normal if they dont have the right nutrients, iv only owned red clawed crabs.. ph sould be 6-7, so i doupht it was that being in a water dish. what kind of water did u use? they have calcium in gel form but yea I dont know much about pvc but thougth i would share some kno how from a former fresh water crab owner

----------


## Butterflychild

I used tap water. So you own fresh water crabs then. I think red clawed crabs are similar to pvc but not 100% sure on that. ty for info

----------


## Jdnocente

let the water sit in a gal jug for 2-3 days to let the chlorine dissipate to the bottem then u can use it safely w/o harming your crab. the red claws r small max size 3" but still a good custodian

----------


## Butterflychild

Hello all im needing some info about Purple Vampire Crabs before i get any more. As my one died. I was told to use sodium for PVC for when they molt it will help there new skin harden. What kind of sodium do i use?. Aswell as i need calcium to keep them strong would cuttle bones work ok. Is there anything else i need to keep PVC'S healthy and live a long happy life.

----------


## rkintop

i also have a vampire crab myself. I've had it for a couple weeks and it was fine until a couple days ago when i noticed all of its legs fell off but its back two?? i dont understand how that could have happened, we don't pick it up or anything. Now its just sitting on a rock looking dead for the past couple of days. anyone know anything please help!

----------


## kevinp

no salt is needed for these crabs. they are a fresh water terrestrial crab and will spend most time out of water. most of the time people give salt to replace lost minerals from reverse osmosis filtering.  hard mineral rich water with no chlorine is prefered. bottled spring water is fine. high ph is fine. iodine/iodide for salt water aquariums will help the molt and is needed. 2 drops per 5 gallons of water, every other day.. i also put travertine rocks in the water and even on land. humidity 90-100%. molting is very stressful and they need places to hide. they like to burrow also. 

as mentioned above calcium is important. i mix mine in with thawed blood worms and the crabs love it. another thing is repashy shrimp souffle which is nicely balanced and readily eaten by the crabs. 

http://www.panzerwelten.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=711

FAQs on Freshwater Crab Compatibility

----------


## kevinp

one of my geosesarma sp. red devil. i'll put an album of them up soon. hoping for babies soon

----------


## mdtalley22

Yeah, I had one of these but if their legs fall off, it is usually an indicator that they are dead or dying.  They occasionaly will loose a leg, but if it is more than one, it is an indicator that they have some disease or are stressed out to the point of no return.  They do have both gills and lungs.

----------


## kevinp

> proly just died from stress, its normal if they dont have the right nutrients, iv only owned red clawed crabs.. ph sould be 6-7, so i doupht it was that being in a water dish. what kind of water did u use? they have calcium in gel form but yea I dont know much about pvc but thougth i would share some kno how from a former fresh water crab owner


not the same type of crab at all. unlike your red claw, the geosesarma sp of crabs are primarily terrestrial and have no need of salt or a trip to the ocean to reproduce.

----------


## rkintop

> not the same type of crab at all. unlike your red claw, the geosesarma sp of crabs are primarily terrestrial and have no need of salt or a trip to the ocean to reproduce.


Oh noo  :Frown:  that's so sad. I thought it might have been molting or something but thanks i will plan a funeral. sob sob.

----------

